# Where do I get that twin vector 20 million?



## jmccalip (Oct 19, 2008)

I want to do the 55w HID conversion, but first I need the host. Can I find this anywhere locally? Thanks!


----------



## Essexman (Oct 19, 2008)

That would depend where locally is?? :thinking:


----------



## Team Member (Oct 19, 2008)

Now this is interesting.. Is it possible to buy it somewhere in Europe?


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 19, 2008)

Essexman said:


> That would depend where locally is?? :thinking:




Well fine.:ironic: Locally to Houston, TX. We pretty much have all the major stores.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 19, 2008)

pfft.... Your lucky, USA can get it for $80-90USD

Us aussies have to put up with ~$80 shipping, by that point its $220AUS.

Such a turn off. Makes me lose interest in this hobbie.:sigh:


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 19, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> pfft.... Your lucky, USA can get it for $80-90USD
> 
> Us aussies have to put up with ~$80 shipping, by that point its $220AUS.
> 
> Such a turn off. Makes me lose interest in this hobbie.:sigh:




Bwhahaha(sorry, couldn't help it), $80 for one flashlight!:wow:

I can get three POB's shipped to me in one package for $10.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the cheapest place to order it I can find. Once a long time ago I found a site selling it for around $30, but I can no longer locate it.

I know of no stores that carry it locally.


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Is this light as bright as the Vector HID POB light? Which has more lumens?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 19, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Is this light as bright as the Vector HID POB light? Which has more lumens?


 
No, this light with its stock halogen bulbs will not appear as bright as the Vector POB. The POB HID will throw nearly twice as far and have a much brighter hotspot and more intense beam.

However, the 20 million power series Vector has twin 120W Halogen bulbs, so it will most likely put out a few more lumens than the POB. The POB puts out around 3000 lumens, and this 20 million may put out a little more than that, so it will just light up a room or large area better.

The Vector POB HID however is rated at 22 million candlepower, so it is clearly a step up from this 20 million candlepower twin beam halogen Vector.

I do own a twin beam spotlight with twin 100 watt bulbs and it doesn't come close to the POB in light output or throw.

The main difference between the Vector POB and Vector 20 million candlepower is that the HID will have a very focused beam, and the 20 million candlepower will have a very wide beam which will be more usable at close range, but won't throw very far.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha, typos are funny. Look at the link the guy above sent me:

http://www.boatandrvaccessories.com/VEC192.htm



> *TEST LAB CERTIFIED AT 314,735 LUMENS LIGHT OUTPUT RATING*


Test lab certified, so you know it's correct.





I think it's actually 3335 lumens.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 19, 2008)

jmccalip said:


> Haha, typos are funny. Look at the link the guy above sent me:
> 
> http://www.boatandrvaccessories.com/VEC192.htm
> 
> ...


 
Very funny typo!


----------



## ledebuhr1 (Oct 19, 2008)

3335 Lumens is still a lot. Ill bet its not even that much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2008)

ledebuhr1 said:


> Is this light as bright as the Vector HID POB light? Which has more lumens?


It WILL be once it's been converted to twin HID bulbs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL- I see talk of exaggerated CP again? Why? 

If memory serves me correct, my stock VEC192 with 12v 7ah SLA out throws my 15mcp. Of course its running 200w off small 7ah, so it lacks pretty bad.

modding this to HID is great & rewarding fun. 

Im really pissed @ the fact that its costing me $220AUS for this light.

I could get a new N30 for around same price.


----------



## 3rdrock (Oct 25, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> This is the cheapest place to order it I can find. Once a long time ago I found a site selling it for around $30, but I can no longer locate it.
> 
> I know of no stores that carry it locally.


 
Thanks,I just bought one.Cannot wait to mod it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## electromage (Oct 25, 2008)

Optional reading:

Well, the lumen claim is obviously false, considering the lamps would have to put out over 1500lm/W... but I also noticed the claim that it was "8 TIMES AS BRIGHT AS THE LIGHTHOUSE AT MONTAUK POINT NEW YORK". I took it upon myself to see how accurate this was.

I visited their (the lighthouse) official web site, which only claims that "The light flashes every 5 seconds and can be seen a distance of 19 nautical miles". I checked Wikipedia for more information and found this "The current light, equivalent to 2,500,000 candle power,...". This seems a bit suspicious, but I know that this Vector light does not put out 20,000,000, and there's a chance that a lighthouse does. I was wondering if perhaps Vector was basing their output claim on the output of a standard lighthouse. It seems more likely that someone read this claim by Vector, and edited the Montauk Point Light article to reflect a false claim.

So the next step, call the lighthouse. I just spoke directly to the lighthouse manager, who was suspiciously uneducated about the light he's managing. He didn't know what type of bulb(s) were being used, but he recalled that there were six (6) fifty (50) watt bulbs, and they were "probably" halogen. He did recall that the assembly was a Vega VRB-25 DC, link to brochure.

From the look of that light, it's intended to support a single lamp, and produce six beams from it with the use of fresnel lenses. I don't think that the lighthouse manager's 6x50W claim makes much sense, perhaps it's 300W, and the technician explained it to him as having 6 seperate 50W beams. In which case, I don't have any problem believing that the Vector spotlight has a higher beam intensity or output than any one of the lighthouse beams. Since the Vector is rated at 200W, and it's probably under driven by the SLA batteries, it probably has less total output than the lighthouse.

FWIW, my conclusion is that the Vector probably has a more intense beam, since all of the light is going in one direction, but lower output since it's got at least 100W less power overall.


----------



## applevision (Nov 1, 2008)

Including shipping, Amazon.com is actually a bit cheaper since shipping is free.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

Probably already been answered, but... I have the POB. It has been stated the lumens of the dual 55w Vector HID mod is greater than the POB, but it has also been stated that the dual Vector lens will spread the light out a lot more than the POB. Which actually has more throw?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 2, 2008)

Turbo,

The Vector Twin with dual 55w HID Mod has far far more Lumens 8000+ 4300K & will smash the POB in throw like you wouldn't believe. It's a beast It spreads the light more & throws more:laughing:


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2008)

electromage said:


> Optional reading:
> 
> "The current light, equivalent to 2,500,000 candle power,...". This seems a bit suspicious, but I know that this Vector light does not put out 20,000,000, and there's a chance that a lighthouse does. I was wondering if perhaps Vector was basing their output claim on the output of a standard lighthouse. It seems more likely that someone read this claim by Vector, and edited the Montauk Point Light article to reflect a false claim.


 
Again with the inflated candlepower, the light house probably really does make 2,500,000 candle power, most people don’t see just how much that is, it’s a lot! I thought I heard some were that the police helicopter lights were like 5,000,000 which sounds right, this all comes into perspective when one sees the output of sealed beam bulbs. For example the GE 4545 100 watt sealed spot bulb puts out 225,000 candlepower, and I am willing to bet it will easily out throw the twin vector’s “advertised 22,000,000 CP” the 2.35 watt 4546 bulb puts out only 6,300 CP but easily outshines the advertised 51,000 CP of a Mag charger. The moral of the story is that advertised CP is only good to compare other lights to each other “from the same manufacture” some times they are good enough to compare between different brand names but not all the time.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 2, 2008)

The Police helicopter (Night Sun system) is up to 30-40MillionCP. Ive seen it's beam from a distance, I believe it.

Id say The moral of the story is unless you have a $2000 + shortarc light, Candle power means poop.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> The Police helicopter (Night Sun system) is up to 30-40MillionCP. Ive seen it's beam from a distance, I believe it.
> 
> Id say The moral of the story is unless you have a $2000 + shortarc light, Candle power means poop.


 
I agree:thumbsup:.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> The Police helicopter (Night Sun system) is up to 30-40MillionCP. Ive seen it's beam from a distance, I believe it.



Not somebody you'd want to play "who's got the brighter light" with eh? 



Dual 55w HID PWNS single 35w POB! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 3, 2008)

Hehe,:naughty: Id use the word "decimates"

It's a monster. 


BTW, I think I was wrong on the stock VEC192 w/ 200w halogen out throwing a 15MCP. I'm sure it doesn't throw much further.


----------



## mustang90 (Nov 7, 2008)

is the twim bulb vector i have similar to the one talked about here? i'll include a pic. if so, where can i find the information to do a hid modification. that would be too cool.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 7, 2008)

Judging by your pic, I cant see any light that resembles the Vector Twin in this thread, the OP posted a pic of it on first post. Your one looks alot smaller & you most likely wouldn't be able to fit the HID Kits in at all.


----------



## Illum (Nov 7, 2008)

jmccalip said:


> Well fine.:ironic: Locally to Houston, TX. We pretty much have all the major stores.



this is why often we urge newcomers to post their location on the profile page, it makes questions regarding regional characteristics [like this] much easier to be answered


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm trying to forget about pursuing this light and doing the 55w HID conversion, but I'm having a really hard time putting it out of my mind!  Two questions: What's the run time with the dual 55w HID, and where on earth do you fit two 55w ballasts inside that thing?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 7, 2008)

IRRC runtime off the original 12v 7ah SLA is ~20mins. maybe less. (I read some of the vector twins use 2x6vSLA's so runtime would be lower again, as I found those 6v SLA's are pure Junk)

I upgraded to a Lithium battery setup for a practical runtime available.

Getting the two 55w Ballasts to fit requires some work, I used HIDworld ballasts, & just cut the mounting tabs off.

This thread shows the process.

I would make one for sure, its so fun to have.


----------



## Hamster (Nov 9, 2008)

I am in Toronto, Canada.
The shipping costs to Canada are more than the light.
Same thing with the POB. 
The twin with a HID upgrade seems to be the best bang for the buck. I am suprised that some entreprenial CPF'er is not selling turnkey solutions at a reasonable price. There are so many P7 and Mag modders selling excellent products on this board. I guess it is a lot cheaper to ship a P7 mag than a spotlight with a SLA battery. That said, any decent spotlight mod would ditch the SLA and replace it with Lions or LSD NiMh batteries. 
So, it might be just as heavy. The SLA's have a very limited life when you run them down frequently or store them discharged.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 9, 2008)

agree... hence my beautiful Li-Ion pack in this baby

SLA's are pure ****,

For me the shipping was as much (possible more) then the light too.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 10, 2008)

Just another footnote that almost noone (including manufacturers/dealers/retailers) is using the term "candlepower" correctly. There is a very strict scientific definition that must be followed for the term to mean anything. 

XeVision's page is one of the most concise links that accurately explains Candlepower (Candela). Even if you only glance over the description of the term, you can begin to understand why ridiculous Candlepower claims are made by everyone, and almost none are the least bit accurate.

There is nothing on Vector's website listing any scientific factual testing. In fact, just the URL http://www.vectormfg.com now sends you to Black & Decker.

Once you get into Lighthouse lighting, you have introduced a myriad of light sources, reflectors, & lenses that have undergone various levels of upgrades. Indeed, Montauk Point Lighthouse is reportedly now using the aforementioned VRB-25 Aerobeacon with 6 rotating (optical grade) Acrylic Fresnel Lenses surrounding up to a 110W Xynell bulb. The lens is primarily what enables the 18 nautical mile range.


----------

